# Bad bird posture?



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

So. I finally got a good comparison pic for this... Do you see how farrah is hunched down butt up? She sits this way all the time as compared to sitting straight up (which she is fully capable of doing) Anybody got any guesses as to why?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes on a flat surface. tsuka sits the same way when he is on a flat surface, but on a perch, its tail down like normal. i dont think its anything to worry about. does she sit like this on regular perches?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it's just individual variation. Roo has a very low posture too.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My Taz seems to be that way, but he also is a little insecure about balancing. Like if another bird gets too close to him or bumps him while perching he'll go off on them because I think he is afraid he'll get knocked off. And when he does his bath dance, he has to hold onto the cage bars with his beak to feel that he's able to balance well enough.


----------

